# Mish -  Hey check out this hot guy!



## runnah

View attachment 73283

Please sit down...

Everyone here has written a letter describing how your addiction to bands like Linkin Park and Seether has hurt them.


----------



## SnappingShark

It hurts my eyes to see it in your posts.
It hurts my ears to hear it in your posted videos.

It just ... hurts.

I'd rather you be addicted to bands such as Nickleback (well, rather you than me).


----------



## runnah

BrightByNature said:


> It hurts my eyes to see it in your posts.
> It hurts my ears to hear it in your posted videos.
> 
> It just ... hurts.
> 
> I'd rather you be addicted to bands such as Nickleback (well, rather you than me).




Thank you, remember this is a safe place.


----------



## mishele

LOL NO!!! I can't believe you're doing this!! I don't have a problem!!


----------



## runnah

This is worse than I thought...

Mish, it's ok this is a safe place where everyone cares about you.


----------



## ffarl

Mish, we're only doing this because we care.  Do it for your family.  It's hard to see you this way.


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> LOL NO!!! I can't believe you're doing this!! I don't have a problem!!


 

   Sonically, an improvement from Linkin.


----------



## runnah

Shocking statistics:

2 out of 3 Linkin Park fans have a fauxhawk
76% of Seether fans use the word "bro" 95% of the time.
3 quarters of Chevelle fans have frosted tips
95% of Hinder fans wear golf visors.


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> Shocking statistics:
> 
> 2 out of 3 Linkin Park fans have a fauxhawk
> 76% of Seether fans use the word "bro" 95% of the time.
> 3 quarters of Chevelle fans have frosted tips
> 95% of Hinder fans wear golf visors.



  This.  This. is Perfect.


----------



## Braineack

True Story: Chevelle popped up on my pandora channel yesterday--I thumbs downed.


----------



## BrickHouse

So what do ya'll consider "good music"?


----------



## ffarl

Well BrickHouse, your namesake is a freakin JAM in my book!


----------



## Vince.1551

Linkin Park .... Favvvvvv


----------



## BrickHouse

Hahaha. Nice!! Ok, so funk is in. I think in another thread you said you were a musician? What do you mostly play?

   Rock n Roll.  Original stuff, but older in style I suppose.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I swear these are all the same band.


----------



## BrickHouse

Older stuff like, Elvis? or older stuff like Clapton?


----------



## ffarl

I once had to sing a "Shinedown" song at a benefit for abused children.  A little of me died that day.


----------



## ffarl

BrickHouse said:


> Older stuff like, Elvis? or older stuff like Clapton?



   Closer to Clapton, but my stuff probably has a little bit of a lot of different stuff mixed in.  Also, now that I'm in Texas, it has certainly changed a bit.  They like upbeat songs about drinkin' here, so I've had to churn out some of that.  I'm not proud.


----------



## BrickHouse

hahaha. The "southern" rock influence.


----------



## runnah

Clapton is way overrated.


----------



## BrickHouse

runnah said:


> Clapton is way overrated.



Who's your go-to band when you need a fix?


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> Clapton is way overrated.



   I agree.  Blues guitar playing in general has smoothed out a lot, but he had a unique style.  Short, abrupt riffs and bits of silence.


----------



## runnah

BrickHouse said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapton is way overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's your go-to band when you need a fix?
Click to expand...


No one you'd know.

That sounded very hipster and snobby but it's true lol. I like very heavy metal, EDM, old school rap, juke joint blues, and folk/indie music.

Right now I am listening to a band called SepticFlesh which is decent. And before that a band called Fleshgod Apocalypse, they were ok.


----------



## ffarl

runnah said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapton is way overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's your go-to band when you need a fix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one you'd know.
> 
> That sounded very hipster and snobby but it's true lol.
Click to expand...


  It's Hoobastank, isn't it.


----------



## BrickHouse

runnah said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clapton is way overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's your go-to band when you need a fix?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one you'd know.
> 
> That sounded very hipster and snobby but it's true lol. I like very heavy metal, EDM, old school rap, juke joint blues, and folk/indie music.
> 
> Right now I am listening to a band called SepticFlesh which is decent. And before that a band called Fleshgod Apocalypse, they were ok.
Click to expand...


You're right, nobody I'm familiar with. However, I listen to pretty much everything and on first glance, they're both pretty good, something I could run to. "Vampire from Nazareth" isn't bad.


----------



## Braineack

I like any band who writes songs whose first lyric is "whoa" or is used prominently in the chorus.

examples:


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

this also extends to:


----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack

and of course:


----------



## Braineack

But what's odd is: Imagine Dragons somehow doesn't make it to my list...


----------



## runnah

I used to really like to early 90's socal punk stuff but I got a bit bored with the sounds as it's such simple musically.


----------



## mmaria

I always find funny/interesting what you people in USA call rock/hard rock music, and how do you make classification of genres...


----------



## runnah

mmaria said:


> I always find funny/interesting what you people in USA call rock/hard rock music, and how do you make classification of genres...



What do folks listen to there? I am going to be ignorant and assume it's that gypsy style music.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always find funny/interesting what you people in USA call rock/hard rock music, and how do you make classification of genres...
> 
> 
> 
> What do folks listen to there? I am going to be ignorant and assume it's that gypsy style music.
Click to expand...


Oh runnah, lol

Too bad I can't play that music right now, but no, it's not gypsy style music...

I can tell you what I listened ... metal, punk and hard rock


----------



## EIngerson

Just trying to help here. We care Mish!!!!


----------



## Overread

I don't know what is going on in this thread so I'll just leave this here I'm sure it will help Mish out and the rest of you


----------



## Overread




----------



## mishele

Here!! Is this better?!


----------



## runnah

Tool is the gateway drug to good music.


Look up ISIS, then Neurosis.


----------



## mishele

LOL


----------



## runnah

RELAPSE!!!


----------



## Braineack

here's my guilty pleasure:


----------



## runnah

OD!


----------



## mishele

Drowning Pool!! Yes!! Play some Dope next! hehe


----------



## Braineack

or my other guilty pleasure:


----------



## Braineack

this is pretty dope:


----------



## runnah

My Guilty pleasure


----------



## Braineack

ha, coincidentally this is currently playing for me:


----------



## mishele

Love this man...hehe


----------



## mishele

Look, he's a boxer!! Hot!!


----------



## ffarl

I actually think Bad Religion's "No Control" is one of my favorite albums.  Limp Biscuit?  Oh god there's no hope.


----------



## Braineack

ffarl said:


> I actually think Bad Religion's "No Control" is one of my favorite albums.



I hold Against the Grain and Gray Race pretty highly.  But it's really hard to pick favs out of all their albums.


----------



## ffarl

Their last one was pretty Meh, and I really didn't care for Process of Belief, but everything else I like.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Look, he's a boxer!! Hot!!


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Their last one was pretty Meh, and I really didn't care for Process of Belief, but everything else I like.




The good thing about bad religion is if you've heard one album you've heard them all!

Same can be said for NOFX


----------



## ffarl

That's why the singer put out that bluegrass album.  To break things up.


----------



## Last_Person




----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> That's why the singer put out that bluegrass album.  To break things up.



Nobody over 30 should be in a "punk" band.


----------



## runnah

Last_Person said:


>




You do know I can give out infractions to members.


----------



## ffarl

I kind of agree.  It's a lot harder to take Ice Cube seriously now that he's doing Disney movies too.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> I kind of agree.  It's a lot harder to take Ice Cube seriously now that he's doing Disney movies too.



Dads With Attitude doesn't have the same kick.


----------



## BrickHouse

"You betta check yo' self fo you.......get grounded"


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> Same can be said for NOFX



I'd say all their albums have a distinct sound.  You cant say So Long and Thanks For All the Shoes... sounds anything like Ribbed.

I'll give you BR   But after New Maps of Hell the next two albums weren't as good.  Still sound great live, I saw them last March.

But how can you not like:








> Greetings all, hello
> Welcome to my show
> I'm sure you'll have fun
> Watching me juggle
> 8 balls at one time
> I'm no ****ing mime
> I play practical jokes
> This squirting flower
> That wasn't flour
> That blew up your nose
> It's my special blend
> Of Ex, Coke and K
> You should be okay
> In several hours
> 
> He's got oversized shoes, and ill fitting clothes
> That is real blood dripping from his fake red nose
> 
> I'm Cokie the Clown
> I will trip you down
> Those 12 giant steps
> I brought you all presents
> Against good judgment
> But being a good host
> You all have been dosed
> The kettle corns been laced
> The fudge has been lined
> You're having a great time
> But you might not recall
> From rohypnol
> In the lemonade
> Cokie homemade
> 
> He's the happiest clown with the biggest frown
> He's Cokie the Clown​


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> But how can you not like:




Just like how the guy is college who could drink all day was cool, now he is just a sad alcoholic.


----------



## BrickHouse

runnah said:


> The good thing about bad religion is if you've heard one album you've heard them all!
> 
> Same can be said for NOFX



I think that can be said for a lot of bands in any genre. The tough part is, if you keep your signature sound, you're a one-trick pony, if you change your sound and try to grow as an artist, your fans do nothing but ***** about how different you sound from when they first started listening.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> Just like how the guy is college who could drink all day was cool, now he is just a sad alcoholic.



Fat Mike was always a sad alcoholic.

You should listen to We got two Jealous Agains (about his marriage to his wife and having similar taste in music) and then I've got one Jealous Agains, again (about his divorce and splitting up the record collection).

He's also become a very bleeding heart liberal, yet still hates hippies.  I do miss their more apathetic days; their latest albums was very political and religious focused.  Not enough songs about lesibians.



> 72 virgins can never stop a war
> But 100, 000 hookers can beat the Marine Core
> And stopping hatred, fighting will cease
> When everyone is getting blowjobs
> That's when we'll finally have world peace


----------



## runnah

BrickHouse said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about bad religion is if you've heard one album you've heard them all!
> 
> Same can be said for NOFX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that can be said for a lot of bands in any genre. The tough part is, if you keep your signature sound, you're a one-trick pony, if you change your sound and try to grow as an artist, your fans do nothing but ***** about how different you sound from when they first started listening.
Click to expand...


True, but you can also grow your signature sound.


----------



## Braineack

You shouldn't go from Gorilla Biscuits to this:






Which was a hit debut album...


----------



## Braineack

...to this:







which was a huge flop (but they still got a few songs in commercials/games so good for them?)


Actually, my favorite Misfits stuff is with Michael Graves, I think he really evolved the band and American Pyscho and Famous Monsters are two of my favorite albums.  When Jerry Only tried to keep it going with Devil's Rain, I cried.

I actually reconignize that NOFX is pretty awful, but I'm okay with that.  But I can't find anything else that does much for me.  At least I'm not listening to Falling in Reverse...


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> Actually, my favorite Misfits stuff is with Michael Graves, I think he really evolved the band and American Pyscho and Famous Monsters are two of my favorite albums.  When Jerry Only tried to keep it going with Devil's Rain, I cried.



CIV? omg. lol

anyways yeah Grave's two albums are the best, which makes sense because it was the only thime the band really recorded all together. Most of the early Danzig stuff was a hodge podge with different people playing on each song. Although there are about 5 early misfits songs I love.






My favorite songs from that era.


----------



## runnah

Same singer, different band.


----------



## kathyt

BrickHouse said:


> So what do ya'll consider "good music"?


Any boy band is good for me. NKOTB, Backstreet Boys, you know....that kinda stuff really gets me going.


----------



## Braineack

kathyt said:


> BrickHouse said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do ya'll consider "good music"?
> 
> 
> 
> Any boy band is good for me. NKOTB, Backstreet Boys, you know....that kinda stuff really gets me going.
Click to expand...


Cant even hate:


----------



## ffarl

This is gettin out of hand a bit.  Let's reel it back in.


----------



## baturn

The only artists name I recognized in this whole thread was Clapton.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

:heart:


----------



## ffarl

I don't buy it Mish.  Nice Try!


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> I don't buy it Mish. Nice Try!



OMG!! I love me some Tracy and Damien!
I'm full of surprises!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

...And you lost me.


----------



## mishele

Damn you!!! Why don't you start posting some of this amazing music that you listen to and enlighten me! hehe


----------



## Braineack

thread saved:






:rofl:  careful, panties might drop.


----------



## ffarl

Oh, don't take it personally.  My music would probably go over like a fart in church around here too.  I just like good songwriting, doesn't really matter what genre.


----------



## ffarl

Braineack said:


> thread saved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:  careful, panties might drop.



  What the actual eff was that?


----------



## mishele

I'm just messin...not upset. lol


----------



## Braineack

ffarl said:


> What the actual eff was that?



apparently this is what the "alternative" kids these days listen to. There's another group (an by another I mean like hundreds) that sounds exactly the same--Black Veil Brides--who is fronted by Andy Sixx; Nikky Sixx's son.  Nikky writes all their music and they all look exactly like him; it's cute in a very sad pathedic way.

They all have a fan based of primarily 80% female; all whom have black hair and daddy issues.


oh shoot, that song has whoooas in it...


----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

I made a 100 song Motown playlist yesterday before I left work.  It's glorious.


----------



## mishele

I want to see it!!! The list that is.


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> What the actual eff was that?




Jesus tap dancing christ that was terrible.

I can only hope that after the cameras stopped all the band members were brutally sodomized by a bear.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> I can only hope that after the cameras stopped all the band members were brutally sodomized by a bear.



I might have to use this as my new sig.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can only hope that after the cameras stopped all the band members were brutally sodomized by a bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to use this as my new sig.
Click to expand...


An angry bear with hep C.


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> An angry bear with hep C.



IIRC the lead singer was arrested and served time for statutory...


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> I want to see it!!! The list that is.



 *sigh*


----------



## Overread

This should unify and save the thread (and anyone who hates it we can send to the wall!)


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## runnah

Overread said:


> This should unify and save the thread (and anyone who hates it we can send to the wall!)



I haven't seen the 3rd movie yet, although the second one with the giant talking trees was really cool.


----------



## BrickHouse

runnah said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should unify and save the thread (and anyone who hates it we can send to the wall!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the 3rd movie yet, although the second one with the giant talking trees was really cool.
Click to expand...


HAHAHAHA


----------



## runnah

BrickHouse said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> This should unify and save the thread (and anyone who hates it we can send to the wall!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the 3rd movie yet, although the second one with the giant talking trees was really cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHA
Click to expand...


What? Is it the new one with the dragon he is talking about?

Smug/Smog or something.


----------



## Overread




----------



## runnah

Overread said:


>



Oh it's a video game. I haven't played that one. Is it like GTA?


----------



## unpopular

I hoped it wouldn't have to come to this....






But seriously. Linkin park is a gateway band that will only lead to Creed.


----------



## mishele

Unpopular, be careful you have some elitist music snobs here. They might say poop poop on Creed. hehe


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

This lady is amazing!!


----------



## CdTSnap

omg....




That is all.


----------



## mishele

CdTSnap said:


> omg....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


Oh, yeah?!! Let's hear whatcha got! hehe


----------



## CdTSnap

I'm sorry I had to do this. I only want to help you.


----------



## mishele

How can you hate on this...

Hi Missy?
What's up fools?
You think I aint knowin yall broke Milli Vanilli
J.J. Fad wannabes aint over here gossiping bout me?
Yo how bout you buff these Pumas for 20 cents so your lights wont get cut off
You soggy breasts, cow stomachs
Yo take those baby GAP shirts off, too
You just mad cuz Payless ran out of plastic pumps for the after party
Yo by the way, go get my album
Damn!


----------



## runnah

Here are a few for the GoT folks.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack

time to wake up!


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> time to wake up!




Lol I bought that CD and was instantly disappointed.


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

I was an angry young man


----------



## Braineack

runnah said:


> Lol I bought that CD and was instantly disappointed.



I got it free at a warped tour and it's still one of my favorites.  I'm stuck in the 90s.

This is what I'm currently listening to:


----------



## mishele

Ahhhh!! I'm seeing these guys tonight!!! Wooohoo!!


----------



## Braineack

ROFL!

the second I opened this damn thread Lincoln Park started on my Pandora...

:lmao:


----------



## Braineack

okay, thumb downed.  Pantera is on now; much better.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

^ I actually really like that song/album.


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> I actually really like that song/album.


Saw them at a Mayhem fest back in the day.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

I like that she fronts Nightwish now; instantly improved their songs.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

I will totally enter Baltimore city limits for this:


The Summer Nationals Tour featuring The Offspring
w/ Bad Religion, Pennywise, The Vandals
07/30/2014
Doors: 5:00 pm / Show: 6:00 pm
$39.50 GA Pavilion; $29.50 GA Lawn


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> I will totally enter Baltimore city limits for this:
> 
> The Summer Nationals Tour featuring The Offspring
> w/ Bad Religion, Pennywise, The Vandals
> 07/30/2014
> Doors: 5:00 pm / Show: 6:00 pm
> $39.50 GA Pavilion; $29.50 GA Lawn



Ahhh! I saw this concert! I love Offspring.


----------



## Braineack

I already got tickets; four of my favorite bands.

I saw Offspring last summer with Garbage and Sublime.

Fun Fact: Coincidentally, Offspring is playing on my pandora right now.


----------



## mishele

I'm trying to get people to go to this...
I LOVE Clutch!!!
The Shindig Baltimore - 2014


----------



## Braineack

I would go for Rise Against, Jane's Addiction, and Fishbone; never heard of the rest.


----------



## mishele

You need to listen to some CLUTCH!! Hehe


----------



## Braineack

let me pause my rise against and listen to this...


----------



## Braineack

not fellin' it


----------



## mishele

Braineack said:


> not fellin' it


Blah!!! You're dead to me! hehe


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> not fellin' it



Shut your mouth!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

My favorite album


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah

Mish listens to this song when she is outrunning Johnny law.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

meh.


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

God!! I want to see Clutch so bad! They put on the best concert I've seen.  The crowd was so packed in, once I put my hands up, I couldn't put them back down...hehe The memories.


----------



## runnah

Braineack said:


> meh.



That's not a metal band, this is a metal band.


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Hehe


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Hawt!!


----------



## table1349

Here you go mishele A Burt Reynolds man just for you


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack

jeez, i wonder where they got the idea for that video:







what absolute crap.  I'm trying trying to figure out why he's singing about a woman... pulling a Ricky Martin?


----------



## mishele

What are we going to pull all the videos that use the floor moving trick?


----------



## Braineack

I saw no moving floor.

But, I did see them jumping off the walls with cool camera tricks/perspective.


----------



## ffarl

I guess I've never seen what the jamiroquai guy looked like.  Kinda wish I hadn't


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Tricky hook-up!!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

LOL Damn! It's too early for that!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Are you hinting at something?


----------



## mishele

LOL Maybe!!


----------



## runnah




----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

So true...we evil!!


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

lol so bad


----------



## mishele

lol That's somethin right there!


----------



## runnah




----------



## mishele

Can you out do this?!! OMG!! LOL I'm dying over here. Good stuff!


----------



## runnah

lol I can but i'd get banned.

Oh what the hell...bad language, suggestive images


----------



## ffarl

Aw dang, did you delete it before I got a chance to see it?


----------



## Braineack




----------



## ffarl

That's one classy lady there.  Wish I could find me one like that...


----------



## runnah

ffarl said:


> Aw dang, did you delete it before I got a chance to see it?



Things got a little weird there for a minute.


----------



## ffarl

I thrive in the weird.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Aw dang, did you delete it before I got a chance to see it?



You missed the party! I was shocked at the video I found and if I was shocked...you know it was bad! hehe


----------



## ffarl

You need to email it to me!


----------



## mishele

And what do I get if I do?!!


----------



## runnah

What i learned today:

1. Mish has limits
2. never see those limits


----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


> And what do I get if I do?!!



   I'll TRY to send you something equally as messed up.  I have something in mind.


----------



## mishele

Haha It's a deal but I can't send  it while I'm a work. 
Can't wait to see your "messed up"!


----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele

My girl crush!


----------



## runnah

I always figured you liked the Big Boo type.


----------



## mishele

I'm a booty girl.


----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah

Wow


----------



## mishele

Super hot!!


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Super hot!!



I thought the roller skates one was the best.


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super hot!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the roller skates one was the best.
Click to expand...

So HARD to decide!! She's just amazing...hehe


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> So HARD to decide!! She's just amazing...hehe



Her mid section is so yummy.


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## cynicaster




----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## ffarl

mishele said:


>



   Dude, one of his (their?  It's?) songs came on in my iPod mix last night and I meant to go looking for more of their tunes.  Super cool.


----------



## mishele

ffarl said:


> Dude, one of his (their?  It's?) songs came on in my iPod mix last night and I meant to go looking for more of their tunes.  Super cool.



Ahhh!! It's been playing on my songza station! Love it. 

Great minds.


----------



## Yemme

The Topic of this Thread makes me so PROUD!    :heart:Mish.... :hug::


----------



## mishele

Yemme said:


> The Topic of this Thread makes me so PROUD!    :heart:Mish.... :hug::



Yemme!!! Miss you!!
Tara is dead!!! Woohoo!!


----------



## mishele

Yemme said:


> The Topic of this Thread makes me so PROUD!    :heart:Mish.... :hug::


God, we should of been on chat last night!! All I kept thinking was...OMG, is Yemme watching this! (TB)


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele

Obsession...


----------



## mishele




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Braineack




----------



## Yemme

mishele said:


> Yemme said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Topic of this Thread makes me so PROUD!    :heart:Mish.... :hug::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yemme!!! Miss you!!
> Tara is dead!!! Woohoo!!
Click to expand...


I'm so sorry I missed it!  I just couldn't watch anymore!  Miss you too girl! :hug::


----------



## mishele

Yemme said:


> I'm so sorry I missed it!  I just couldn't watch anymore!  Miss you too girl! :hug::



You're such a tease with your drive by posts!! You need to come party with me more!!


----------



## Yemme

mishele said:


> You're such a tease with your drive by posts!! You need to come party with me more!!



You don't have time for me... You're busy!  I kid I kid... Another drive by post!

*swoooooosh*


----------



## mishele

Yemme it's all over!! I thought about you last night! One of these days we will have to have a date night. Get all of the old gang back together! lol


----------



## mishele




----------



## mishele




----------



## runnah




----------

